# Connexion automatique à mon réseau WiFi



## wayne (4 Décembre 2011)

Depuis quelques jours, mon iMac ne se connecte plus automatiquement à mon réseau WiFi. J'ai réparé les autorisations, redémarré ma Box, Créé de nouvelles configurations réseau en supprimant les anciennes... Bref il me semble avoir tout essayé, mais rien à faire, au démarrage, la connexion ne se fait pas automatiquement et me propose l'assistant de connexion pour le faire. Là, je retrouve mon réseau et m'y connecte d'un clic. 

Que pourrais-je faire pour retrouver cette connexion automatique d'origine ?


----------



## doudee (4 Décembre 2011)

wayne a dit:


> Depuis quelques jours, mon iMac ne se connecte plus automatiquement à mon réseau WiFi. J'ai réparé les autorisations, redémarré ma Box, Créé de nouvelles configurations réseau en supprimant les anciennes... Bref il me semble avoir tout essayé, mais rien à faire, au démarrage, la connexion ne se fait pas automatiquement et me propose l'assistant de connexion pour le faire. Là, je retrouve mon réseau et m'y connecte d'un clic.
> 
> Que pourrais-je faire pour retrouver cette connexion automatique d'origine ?



Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème avec la neufbox évolution


----------



## Powerdom (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

depuis les pref systèmes / Réseau / Avancé / Mémoriser les réseaux auquel cet ordinateur s'est connecté


----------



## wayne (5 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> depuis les pref systèmes / Réseau / Avancé / Mémoriser les réseaux auquel cet ordinateur s'est connecté



Bon, c'est résolu. Il faut supprimer le ''réseau preferé'' dans les préférences et refaire la sélection pour le préférer. C'était un bug qui a disparu en faisant ça.


----------

